

The Best and Worst Traits of an Entrepreneur: Which Do You Have? - lynne17
http://www.alleywatch.com/2013/07/the-best-and-worst-traits-of-an-entrepreneur-which-do-you-have/

======
benologist
I find it ironic the article cites ethics and integrity:

    
    
        "Fraudsters, thieves and cheaters may win in the 
        short-term, but they are doomed to failure in 
        the long run."
    

They have 12 spam accounts:
[http://i.imgur.com/EliEAI5.png](http://i.imgur.com/EliEAI5.png)

